

When central bankers make cartoons, this is what you get... - alnafie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6PvX625JCs&list=PLDC533E22987C21B6&index=2&feature=plpp_video

======
alnafie
Before you close it, make sure not to miss the inflation monster at 2:10.. lol

~~~
moondowner
And in 4:10, they 'took care of him' ;)

